# fishfinder rigs



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

Using the search option, i found way tooo many things. i typically make my own leaders of all kinds. i have a question with the fish finder rig, does anyone have the problem of the steel leader down near the hook end getting bent and twisted from throwing with anything more than about 2 oz or so? does anyone have any suggestions on how to stop this from occuring?

thanks.

shore


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hmmm...what is your ff rig look like? I think this pic is a typical ff rig that alot of us use (give or take a bead here and there):








_Photo courtesy of stripersonline.com_


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*ahhh*

pretty close, where do you get the weight slides like the one in the picture? i have been using a snap swivel over the leader line with 2 beads on each side. but i am using snelled line hooks which give me some distance from the weight.









looks alot like this one but without the fancy bait holder, has the barrel swivel on it, but they shold using some line tied to it, would that be a better method?

thanks.

shore


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I would recommend using what is in the 1st picture, a tried an true rig. you can make them yourself too. I think cabelas was ripping you off.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Chest2 has it right. Usually there is no steel leader involved in a FF rig. If you're fishing for sharks or blues, you could use various kinds of strong Mono.

Why don'cha come to the PSYCO meeting this Saturday. There are plenty of guys that can teach you all kinds of rigs and how to make your own. Bring some Hot Dog Buns. We usually run out.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*will have to ask permission*

will see what i can do about the meeting, I am a night shift guy, i work from 330 to whenever usually sleeping during the daytime. where can i find the weight sleeves that are shown in the first picture? i can get heavy duty mono easily. I imagine i can use regular mono or do i need to use something specifically designated shock? i have a couple of spools of 50-100Lb mono for my 15ft surf caster. i like to catch sharks in texas with my dad. i have not seen any of those weight slides around, do you guys order them or can you get them locally?

thanks

i can take pictures of the rigs i have made, but not sure about getting them online without a local host. may have to email them to someone.

by the way the rig looks it is just a barrel swivel with the weight clip slid onto your line before tying on the barrel, then using a longer section of mono for the hook?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Check with Randy @ the Bait Shack. I know PA Tackle has them (or at least has the McMahon snaps). Alot of folks sway away from plastic clips because they can breakoff if you're heaving heavy lead - then they end up on a windshield.
I personally like the McMahon snaps.
Here's a typical drum setup - again, give or take a bead or 2:








_Photo courtesty of HO.com_


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sports authority sells them...most local bait shops have them also...


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

we have them at teh bait shack


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*Weight slide*

I got mine at Oceans East II. They come in a 2 pack.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

If yer fishin in crowds, the version C2H&G posted in the only rig to use.

The plastic pieces of crap not only break, but require you to use a snap that has all kinds of points to cause snags and hang ups.

I mean you are trying to catch a BEEEG fish...right???...

why scrimp on your tackle???

Use mcmahons like the pic shows...


----------

